# Slingbox + Serial IR + uICE + Tivoremote - Full experience



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi guys, i've been using my slingbox for a while now but get annoyed using the mouse to navigate the onscreen tivo remote. Well i have a solution.

Last night I built a standard serial IR adapter (see webpage here: http://lnx.manoweb.com/lirc/?partType=section&partName=parts) then using uICE (link here: http://www.mediatexx.com/) I have managed to map all tivo remote buttons to the relavent keyboard shortcuts and mouse movements for the slingbox client.

I can now sit on the bed and control tivo through my slingbox using a normal tivo remote. The perfect add on I think.

uICE is shareware, but does come with a 30day trial its $20 to buy. There are lots of programs that work with a serial IR adapter, I just found that uICE was the easiest to use.

Ive even got it to display on screen info (fast forward etc). The volume buttons on the tivo remote can control the windows volume. Im well chuffed!

Let me know if this works for you.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

Looks good  

I just use the keyboard that is mapped to the Tivo remote. Space is select Ctrl F fast forward and m for Tivo Central

It always fun to watch people watching me in an airport lounge watching last nights TV  


Bet you cant get the thumbs working though  (known problem with slingbox TIVO remote)


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll give it a go, might be able to use a weblink (ie from tivoweb remote)

Cheers


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Thought I'd reply, im not using a laptop, it would be silly to go to all the bother of getting the remote working if the keybaord was in front of me. Ive got slingbox all linked to my LCD tv through an old pc. Works a treat


----------

